# Hiring/buying a car or bike?



## kellyanne1703 (Jun 16, 2011)

Im thinking of coming to austrailia for a year on a working holiday visa! As i want to travel around aswell wud it be cheaper in the long run to buy a car or bike? I have a full uk driving license and over 21! Wud i need a bike license to drive a motorbike? Never driven one before on main roads! 

Any information wud really help! 

Thanks


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

My suggestion is stick to a car. It is simply more convenient in larger city and local traffic.


----------



## kellyanne1703 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok thanks

Wud there be any where to buy a cheap car? Obviously i dnt want to spend loads! How much do u reckon i wud need for a car? 

Thanks


----------

